# Canine Photo Thread



## Noongato (Sep 3, 2008)

I know there are other threads of peoples Dogs, but I wanted everyone to find 1 (one) Great photo that summs up their Dogs personality all in one go...
Of course if you have multiple dogs, your allowed to post 1 of each, but keep it to a limit.

If you dont have a dog, feel free to post one of the cat or other pet, anything other than the reptiles.

Thanks - Will put my pik up as soon as i find the right one....


----------



## HoffOff (Sep 3, 2008)

will a Word work?


----------



## AnthonyJ (Sep 3, 2008)

My Lab,

Photo was taken on my phone.


----------



## PeeGee (Sep 3, 2008)

this is my almost 8 year old Boxer/Labrador cross, Bo.

I only have one word for him, and reckon this is the best picture to go with that word.

Stupid

Being a boxer cross he can be soooooo stupid at times.. 

Cheers,
Ellis


----------



## Noongato (Sep 3, 2008)

*Late night Youtube.............*

View attachment 62351


----------



## euphorion (Sep 3, 2008)

*was just so hard to find just one of each, how very cruel of you*

first is of Nugget, looking for all the world like he honestly believes the bed is his. His facial expression says "who me? Jump up when you weren't looking? And mess up your lovely straight sheets? Never! It was like this when i got here, honest!" little brat but he's the sweetest little thing. Loves being picked up for a cuddle and will tuck his little head right in under your chin. >-< 

second is of Star, who by my standards is so spoilt it's borderline rediculous. She can sleep anywhere she likes, beds, couches, rugs you name it. But i still insisted on getting her this rediculous bed (but it IS warm and fluffy) so she can sleep a little bit closer to me while i'm at my computer studying and yup, low and behold, she graces me with her presence. And if you're still wondering how this encapsulated her personality... she's a creature of comfort through and through, you know shes settled somewhere comfy when you hear this great sigh of satisfaction. Anthropomorphism anyone?


----------



## PeeGee (Sep 3, 2008)

omg midnight, i loooove them bullies...


----------



## Noongato (Sep 3, 2008)

Hehe, Bullies have a IQ of like 6, if there lucky. He looooves TV....


----------



## PeeGee (Sep 3, 2008)

well aparently, dogs with longer noses can watch telly a bit better then dogs with shorter noses. saw a show on tv last year or so, where they explained why. the eyes of a short nosed dog are too close together to be able to see what is on telly...


----------



## weet-bix (Sep 3, 2008)

And they say that pets are just like their owners......lol.....


----------



## NSavage (Sep 3, 2008)

Our Staffy, Aptly named Bella....







Sorry I couldn't resist posting 2 pics of her .


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 3, 2008)

Our mutt "Buster" he was supposed to be a border collie x heeler (looked like one when he was tiny, then his body grew faster than his legs, and the legs are so VERY short) the son calls him a Roswell Reject!!!!!!

Will Post pics of Arthur when I've linked up with the external hard drive again.

Sorry for blurred pic, was taken on phone, but you get the idea!!!!!!


----------



## wil (Sep 4, 2008)

heres dougie


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 4, 2008)

Here's Black


----------



## froglet (Sep 4, 2008)

This is Annie, mums dog to descibe her in one word: Annoying (most of the time)

And on a technicallity i included a pic of my birds Gil & Bug (because personally i dont have a dog)


----------



## channi (Sep 4, 2008)

This is Bundy, expecting to play as soon as the front door opens as usual. The security shirt is a bit of a joke around here for two reasons, one because I work in the security industry and, two because Bundy loves attention so much that if an intruder came in he would role out the red carpet for them so long as they gave him a little scratch. We love him to death and wouldn't want him any other way.


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 4, 2008)

The large black one is the Doberman(named Dobi).And the smaller scruffy one (called Elmo)- we bought him as a jack russel but he turned out to not look like one :shock: Any ideas ?
- His name is elmo and when i joined aps (i was 10) i was so fond of him hence the name Nikki_Elmo  

We had 3 dachshunds when i was little but our last one had his disk in his back pop out so we had to put him down :cry: 

And he was best mates with our rotwieler who was _verrrry_ big , we have some vids with me riding on him.We had to put him down due to arthritis.Dad was devastated as he had him since he was a tiny puppy.:cry:


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 4, 2008)

weet-bix said:


> And they say that pets are just like their owners......lol.....


 LMAO..........:lol:


----------



## Trouble (Sep 4, 2008)

This is my English Mastiff x Lab, Jetz
1 word to sum him up is: *Scooby!*
He acts like Scooby and, funny enough, when he whines, he sounds like Scooby :lol:


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## froglet (Sep 4, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> The large black one is the Doberman(named Dobi).And the smaller scruffy one (called Elmo)- we bought him as a jack russel but he turned out to not look like one :shock: Any ideas ?
> - His name is elmo and when i joined aps (i was 10) i was so fond of him hence the name Nikki_Elmo
> 
> We had 3 dachshunds when i was little but our last one had his disk in his back pop out so we had to put him down :cry:
> ...


 

Hey Nikki.

IMO Elmo looks like he could be a cairn terrier x


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 4, 2008)

Just looked up cairn terrier! The puppies look exactly like what he looked when he was a pup .
Thanks Frglet  Cute pics guys


----------



## Nagraj (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Emzie (Sep 4, 2008)

my ralphie 

had him since i was 9 he is my best friend


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 4, 2008)

Froglet, you're bird's like, "WHOA... Pretty light..." Lol.

This is Leo, jack russell x whippet. He LOVES to run...

I posed multiple pictures because there's a couple of things toward his personality- 1) He's pretty dumb. 2) He's sweet and _loves_ my bed. 3) He's loves to play.


View attachment 62379


View attachment 62380


View attachment 62381


~ notechistiger.


----------



## Noongato (Sep 4, 2008)

I have discovered that dogs are the only other creature, besides people, to have bad photos. I have so many ugly shots of my dogs, and yet every other animal always has that "perfect photo face" 
Weird huh


----------



## jasontini (Sep 4, 2008)

These are my boys, Storm (the grey tabby) and Stitch (the ginger tabby)..
Storm is the 'lap-cat' n luvs cuddles, he would sleep nxt to me once my hubby step out for work..and would secretly steal my day old chicks meant for the snakes..
Stitch is the 'whatever' cat, not bothered with everything n likes to provoke Storm for a fight...hates cuddles..


----------



## Vat69 (Sep 4, 2008)

Aww I love seeing pics of other people's dogs and such 

Here's my little piglet staffy x:





Annd my fluffy boy long haired 'domestic' lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 4, 2008)

King the castle!
(loves going fishing out on the boat which is where this pic is taken)
So much personality 1 pic wouldnt do it, but thats all i have for now.


----------



## miley_take (Sep 4, 2008)

my babies....

pepper the border collie and rosie the cattle x kelpie


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 4, 2008)

Nagraj said:


>



Hehehehe.... I love it when dogs interact with you like that..


----------



## Miss B (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## channi (Sep 4, 2008)

Miss B your dogs are gorgeous 2 of my fave breeds


----------



## Excalibur (Sep 4, 2008)

My Border Collie Tilly. She was a reject because of her blue eyes. Shes 12 now.


----------



## Kyro (Sep 4, 2008)

My beautiful beast Arie


----------



## channi (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey Greebo is Ice a Mal?


----------



## mckellar007 (Sep 4, 2008)

my puppies!! first is lily, shes not even a year old yet, she is a pig, eats anything, literally, i catch her eating rat food constantly. shes a terrier cross maltese, or something of the sort, i told my friend she was border colie cross rat and he believed me.she chases rabbits and they are twice the size she is. the second is jessie, shes nearly 3, miniture schnowzer(sp?), if you stop patting her, she will go crazy trying to lick your hands and gain your attention until you start patting her again. she loves to lick the mice, weird, but cute in its own little way!


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 4, 2008)

mckellar007 said:


> the second is jessie, shes nearly 3, miniture schnowzer(sp?), if you stop patting her, she will go crazy trying to lick your hands and gain your attention until you start patting her again. she loves to lick the mice, weird, but cute in its own little way!



Schnauzer!! I can't believe you don't know the spelling of your own breed! (And no, I am NOT flaming you. Just showing my suprise).


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 4, 2008)

Excalibur said:


> My Border Collie Tilly. She was a reject because of her blue eyes. Shes 12 now.



mate that dog is absolutely stunning.


----------



## mckellar007 (Sep 4, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Schnauzer!! I can't believe you don't know the spelling of your own breed! (And no, I am NOT flaming you. Just showing my suprise).


 

lol thank you for the spelling, i wasnt going to take it as a flaming, im not good with spelling, i flunked english


----------



## Miss B (Sep 4, 2008)

channi said:


> Miss B your dogs are gorgeous 2 of my fave breeds



Thanks 

Couple more piccies of Minook. She'll be hitting the show ring later this month.


----------



## Kimmy_88 (Sep 4, 2008)

heres our little baby misty...
have to put 2 up aswell lol, 1st is helping dad feed the rats, 2nd is her checkin out the new neighbours.


----------



## Miss B (Sep 4, 2008)

Aww Misty is adorable 

She didn't come from Sledforce Siberians by any chance?


----------



## sweetangel (Sep 4, 2008)

i've posted before but can never resist to show off my beautiful girls
Millie - 2yrs Border collie (wheaten & white)





Cindy - 4.5 yrs Border collie (black & white)


----------



## Kurama (Sep 4, 2008)

This is Chili, i got her from the pound almost a year ago.


----------



## Kimmy_88 (Sep 4, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Aww Misty is adorable
> 
> She didn't come from Sledforce Siberians by any chance?


 
yeh shes a little terror, nah from a breeder at redcliffe.


----------



## Miss B (Sep 4, 2008)

Kimmy_88 said:


> yeh shes a little terror, nah from a breeder at redcliffe.



Ah ok  Sibe babies are too cute! Ours is a little terror aswell.

Sweetangel I love Millie, don't see many of the wheaten BC's but they are so gorgeous.


----------



## Kimbully (Sep 5, 2008)

My Heeler Gemma - Attention lover, excitable plus.
My Hubby's Golden Ret x Lab Toga - Stupid! Stupid! Stupid!

People will walk into our yard and try to "cuddle" and pat Toga who proceeds to grab a toy or stick and run off. In the meantime Gemma is throwing herself at them asking for cuddles and pats and licks!


----------



## rmcneill (Sep 5, 2008)

The first photo is stormy, she is a blue/white amstaff. 
The second photo is little teddy, he is a mini poodle cross.
The third photo is Dozer he is am apbt.
They are all hilarious


----------



## Miss B (Sep 13, 2008)

New pic of our gorgeous little lady, practicing for her first show


----------



## channi (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice MissB, I predict great things, she is a beauty.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 13, 2008)

Miss b she is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Miss B (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you very much 

We're really pleased with how she's coming along.

I can't believe how clean she looks in that picture either, considering it's been almost two weeks since her last hydrobath - and she is still sparkling white! This is despite the fact that she was digging holes in the dirt on Thursday :shock: I don't know how she does it


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 13, 2008)

my cat is a lazy bumm





my dog.. is a staffy. he looks tough but he is a wimp lol:





sorry about the quality of photoz.. i took it with my phone.


----------



## euphorion (Sep 13, 2008)

kimbully your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## imalizard (Sep 13, 2008)

My 2 dogs and 1 cat


----------



## BlindSnake (Sep 13, 2008)

This is our Boxer Minitor.
One word to describe him would be Happy..


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 13, 2008)

Here's Sasha, who has no idea that her hard head has caused the big crack on the bottom of the sliding glass door...





Fang is the king of cuddles (and lounges)


----------



## Gecko :) (Sep 13, 2008)

BlindSnake said:


> This is our Boxer Minitor.
> One word to describe him would be Happy..


 
Gee he looks pretty happy with himself!
Too cute!


----------



## Nik (Sep 13, 2008)

This is Jack with his boy Jye


----------



## CassM (Sep 13, 2008)

This was my little Cavalier named Sassy, unfortunately we had to euthanise her in Feb, but she had a very good life.
I'm hoping to get another female Cav very soon


----------



## Mr.James (Sep 13, 2008)

This is my shadow..shes with me where ever I go!


----------



## reptile32 (Sep 13, 2008)

he loves kids


----------



## BlindSnake (Sep 13, 2008)

reptile32 said:


> View attachment 63329
> he loves kids


 

Is fhat a boxer x staff?

Being kid friendly clowns (and protective of kids) is a major trait of the boxer. We have had 5 boxers between us, and they were all the neighbourhood dog that the kids all played with. Our dogs would even protect the neighbourhood kids if a stranger walked past while they were playing in the street
They were bred during the war in Germany, to protect the women and children while the men were at war. This meant they had to be tuff, but sensible around kids and the family. They are the best all round dogs IMO.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 14, 2008)

to everyone who has posted pics they are all so beautiful, it is good to know how many loved pets are out there.
Theses are mine
Shaddow the black srtay cat
Crash our RSPCA kitty
Moo moo who is no longer with us:cry: RIP my baby
Tarnie 
olive and popeye


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Sep 14, 2008)

first is barkley boy. hes our prince(only male in the house) and second is jersey aka miss prissy, lady muck, tart. she knows it and flaunts it


----------



## Chappy (Sep 14, 2008)

My Boy Bronson he was a Police Dog in training but didnt make it due to being to placid and he didnt have have enough aggresion for the line of work!! My mate got him for me who is in the force when he was 1 year old. Hes going on 4 now and is just an awesome dog and great with the kids!!


----------



## reptile32 (Sep 14, 2008)

BlindSnake said:


> Is fhat a boxer x staff?
> 
> Being kid friendly clowns (and protective of kids) is a major trait of the boxer. We have had 5 boxers between us, and they were all the neighbourhood dog that the kids all played with. Our dogs would even protect the neighbourhood kids if a stranger walked past while they were playing in the street
> They were bred during the war in Germany, to protect the women and children while the men were at war. This meant they had to be tuff, but sensible around kids and the family. They are the best all round dogs IMO.


 no he is a american bulldog he weighs about 55 kg 60kg when not sick he has cancer and gets treated once a year to remove the cancer lumps on him he is such a good natured dog


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 14, 2008)

reptile32 said:


> no he is a american bulldog he weighs about 55 kg 60kg when not sick he has cancer and gets treated once a year to remove the cancer lumps on him he is such a good natured dog



He is an awesome dog! I was going to get an ambul before i bought my dog, decided against it though as they just get a little too big for me.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 14, 2008)

Here's some old but good pics of my bullie and my mum's wire haired pointer.


----------



## ally_pup (Sep 14, 2008)

This is my Rotty Bully.
He is going to be a Dad in a couple of weeks to our other Rotty and I cant wait.

I know its canines but I have to put one of my beautiful Cheeko too.


----------



## Kurto (Sep 14, 2008)

Meet Ralph - The Jerk. Last night he ate my dinner off the bench while I was in the shower!


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 14, 2008)

Is ralph a dingo X?


----------



## Kurto (Sep 14, 2008)

staffy x pitty x ????

He's a bit of a handful. You have to treat him like a naughty kid all the time. But he's got so much personality you'd think he'd be able to speak!!


----------



## shadoe (Sep 14, 2008)

1. Pat - dachshund x cocker spaniel (designer mongrel) - cute, but a bit stupid. recently had an op and spent a week running into things with her e-collar. didnt get the point!
2. Blue (cause hes a red-head) - hes gay basically. but cute and fluffy 
3. Sable the manx. pure evil. like satan in cat form!


----------



## clippy (Sep 14, 2008)

some photos of babies first is my big girl danni ,then my little old girl bonnie ,then the last two are two of danni's pups magoo who i'm keeping then one of his brothers having asleep on the mouse bedding


----------



## euphorion (Sep 14, 2008)

kurto - LMAO! i've had my dog grab my toast out of my hands!! nothing mean in them, just act like they'll never get fed again... hehe


----------



## harmac (Sep 14, 2008)

Meet FRED and ISABELLE ......

Fred gets bored very quickly.......and this time decided to take it out on his comfy duck down pillow. Has also loves rubbish bags, hoses and irrigation of any kind, overflowing gutters, clothes on the clothesline......but we still love him.

And Isabelle, who is just too cute, she is now 3 yrs and still has those huge brown eyes, she is also a whopping 55kg.


----------



## [email protected]$ (Sep 14, 2008)

Here my Dogs 
My dogs Leti and Bear
Bears the German Shepard and Leti is a Rottie x Bullmastiff


----------



## Troyster (Sep 14, 2008)

Here is a few pics to add of my 2 little trouble makers.They are both papered Amstaffs from different bloodlines and have proven themselves to be very protective of me and my family and the best guard dogs i could ask for,enjoy the pics


----------



## christo (Sep 15, 2008)

Yelka (red) and Che (b&t).


----------



## ambah (Sep 21, 2008)

Awww! I love dogs, these are all so beautiful!

Here's a couple of my toy pomeranians.. Mishka.. she's cheeky











And this is Butters.. she's a sweetheart.. and loves cuddles!


----------



## Mr.James (Sep 22, 2008)

This is my female german shepherd in herping mode! The poor jacky dragon got upset but she just wanted to play. hahaha..


----------



## Carcass (Sep 22, 2008)

*Belgian Malinois*

MY best friends & gaurdians of my family....................


----------



## euphorion (Sep 22, 2008)

I can't help but feel that people who have never had a dog as a mate simply don't know what they're missing out on. 

Love the pomeranians and Malinois! 

Anyone have a Irish Wolfhound? I'm quite determined to have one at some stage, stunning animals!


----------



## bronsoneggbeater (Sep 22, 2008)

Anyone have a Irish Wolfhound? I'm quite determined to have one at some stage, stunning animals![/quote]


i have a couple of wolfhound X will see if i can get a pic up...i can assure you that the pup is now as big as the other dog and quite alot hairier.......only drama is they take sooo long to mature...


----------



## SlothHead (Sep 22, 2008)

Our minature wolf. 

Yeah he will take you down, just try him. 

Strangely that screen isnt there any more


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Sep 22, 2008)

Heres Bear, 




If theres on word to sum him up, Its Curious.
In the photo he's actually just hunted a gecko and started chewing on it (I didnt realise what it was until after I took the photo)
He loves adventure, he has no fear, if he's curious, he just finds out the answer himself.


----------



## swaddo (Sep 22, 2008)

our guard dog


----------



## nook171 (Sep 22, 2008)

max 13months old pig dog


----------



## itbites (Sep 22, 2008)

My little brats lol....MADusa Mitzi & Munroe


----------



## itbites (Sep 22, 2008)

Forgot Mitzi lol..


----------



## sezza (Sep 22, 2008)

Raven said:


> This is Chili, i got her from the pound almost a year ago.


 
what a cute photo! And love the name!


----------



## bronsoneggbeater (Sep 22, 2008)

handy looking hound nook... i was a bit hesitant to when i saw the hunting thread but matt has run it very well and has opened alot of peoples eyes to the actual events and not just the heresay that people come up with... sorry to jack the thread... nice dogs guys


----------



## Noongato (Sep 22, 2008)

*I made the thread, so im allowed to post another*

:d:d:d

View attachment 64163


----------



## Miss B (Oct 6, 2008)

Some recent pics of my brats


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 6, 2008)

Excalibur said:


> My Border Collie Tilly. She was a reject because of her blue eyes. Shes 12 now.


 

whats wrong with blue eyes!


----------



## CassM (Oct 6, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Some recent pics of my brats




I think I said this before Miss B, but you're dogs are absolutely stunning! I can't wait to get a Husky!


----------



## Miss B (Oct 6, 2008)

willia6 said:


> whats wrong with blue eyes!



Nothing at all - for a pet owner. 

But according to the Border Collie Breed Standard, black and white Border Collies should have eyes that harmonise with their coat colour (ie dark). Blue eyes are acceptable if the dog is Blue Merle. So as far as showing and breeding go, that particular dog wouldn't have made the cut.

Obviously doesn't make her any less of a pet however, and she's gorgeous 

Different breeds have different standards relating to coat and eye colour. In Siberians for example, all coat colours, markings, and eye colours are acceptable in any combination. In other breeds, blue eyes would be a disqualifying fault.



CassM said:


> I think I said this before Miss B, but you're dogs are absolutely stunning! I can't wait to get a Husky!



Thank you  We love them so much, we had to get one in every colour  :lol:


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 6, 2008)

*My little Biscuit!*

This is Biscuit! He is 3 now and is a different type of Labrador, he has brown skin around his eyes and gums while other dogs have black! They said he was bred for show but we found out he was the "dud" of his family! Sorry about the blurry pics I'll get some better pics very soon.!


----------



## Gavin (Oct 6, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Some recent pics of my brats


 whoa you've got some amazing dogs there missb


----------



## Miss B (Oct 6, 2008)

Gavin said:


> whoa you've got some amazing dogs there missb



Thank you 

They are not an easy breed to own, but we love them :lol:


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 6, 2008)

And because I am such a proud mum I thought I wopuld post a couple of my 8 new addtions and my fav little one of the litter


----------



## OzGecko (Oct 6, 2008)

ally_pup they are so cute. Was his tail docked (know its illegal down here, but not sure up your way) or did he come out like that?
Below is a pic of Juno. I'm her "Uncle". This was taken end of March/beginning of April. She's a bit (read a lot) bigger now.


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Oct 6, 2008)

this is my dog chloe. she had gone completely blind now and she is only 8... poor thing


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 6, 2008)

Haha very cute.
No it is illegal in all states, 3 pups came out with bob tails and 1 with about 1/3 of a tail and the other 4 with full tails. Bought their mum as a NBBT Rotty.
Pup 1 is my fav boy haha he is a boof head and I just love his little tail, that photo was taken 8 hours after he was born.


----------



## the.badger (Oct 6, 2008)

My girl Diva (aptly named) eating dinner with the hubby... She's a whippet x kelpie but we just treat her like a person because she's so thorourghly convinced she is one. My boy Teddy (also lives up to his name) is jthe embodiment of 'dopey', he has a massive appetite but a tiny brain. What a bunch of sooks.


----------



## DennisS (Oct 6, 2008)

*My Little Man*

Heres my herping and sleeping companion (i didnt name him but his name on his rego papers is Matty Robran)


----------



## Hemi6pack (Oct 7, 2008)

My puppy...


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG Hemi soooooo CUTE!!!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 7, 2008)

Here are my doggies!

Trammer 






And my favorite dog, Scruffy. I got her when I was 3. She's almost 11 now.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 7, 2008)

And another one of scruffy!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 7, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## nvenm8 (Oct 7, 2008)

Banjo, yes missing an eye


----------



## luvezit (Oct 7, 2008)

Taffy our 9month old lab x kelpie


----------



## Miss B (Oct 7, 2008)

Hemi6pack said:


> My puppy...



Aww, I love Akitas!


----------



## Miffy (Oct 7, 2008)

Betsy Trained Attack Poodle


----------



## Vixen (Oct 7, 2008)

Hemi6pack said:


> My puppy...


 
Oh wow, Akita


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome Pups!  Here are a few more of pics that i took over the holidays.
Elmo In Grandpas Pond: 









Elmo Shakin it off!




Sniff Sniff 





And Dobi the Doberman...


----------



## mattyandnat (Oct 7, 2008)

Our three whippets and our greyhound. Such affectionate dogs the two in the first pic are sisters


----------



## stripe (Oct 7, 2008)

heres my BABYKINSSS Scruffy. hes normally a lot more scruffier but he had just had a hair cut 

(bad quality photos - phone..)


----------



## stripe (Oct 7, 2008)

theyre cuties matt&nat  i used to have a greyhound, theyre really great dogs. andd are they puppies?? my other dog had puppies too  must find photos.


----------



## mattyandnat (Oct 7, 2008)

The greyhound is beatifull she was meant to be a race dog but wouldnt chase the lure she was very timid and frightened of everything when we got her but now she is great.
the first few are of the sisters they are 1 in a couple of week our other whippet nearly 2 and the greyhound 3.


----------



## Australis (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice Doberman Nikki.

Not too keen on toto though.. lol


----------



## miss2 (Oct 8, 2008)

this is my youngest pup, coconut!!! she hadnt had a hair cut in a while and been swimming all day lol


----------



## miss2 (Oct 8, 2008)

fixed lol


----------



## miss2 (Oct 8, 2008)

really big, my bad.... epp cant delete sorry lol


----------



## Dannymh (Oct 8, 2008)

Dobby in his Manly Jersey watching the Pizza box.......gimme the pizza!

And Dobby and Daisy passed out on the couch.

Dobby is about 16 months old and Daisy is about 5 months old.

Best Dogs ever. Daisy is a little character!


----------



## sophietopaz (Oct 27, 2008)

the first one is topaz, 18 month staffy x kelpie x god-only-knows after a spot of gardening, and the second one is sophie, 9 y.o. chihuahua x gremlin. she has issues.


----------



## sophietopaz (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks for this thread...i just love all dogs, even wet smelly ones. and what can be nicer than a kid and a dog having a wrestle or snuggled up asleep with each other...my 15 y.o. son takes his big lump of a dog to bed with him and i have a phone full of sneaky pics of the two of them...aww.


----------



## Minke (Oct 28, 2008)

Millicent Waglett... also known as Millie  One word to describe her is eternal puppy (my brother calls her the love pig because she has to get attention from everyone). Beautiful dog, and great with the kids


----------



## springerduck (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw someone else has a scruffy
This is our Scruffy, superdog
My old border collie and her 3 "sons"
and my 2 really big dogs ( they think they are)


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Oct 28, 2008)

Little Bella


----------



## mebebrian (Oct 28, 2008)

sophietopaz said:


> thanks for this thread...i just love all dogs, even wet smelly ones. and what can be nicer than a kid and a dog having a wrestle or snuggled up asleep with each other...my 15 y.o. son takes his big lump of a dog to bed with him and i have a phone full of sneaky pics of the two of them...aww.


 
umm... is that legal?...:shock:


----------



## sophietopaz (Oct 28, 2008)

ha ha yeah...it's kosher...don't know which one of them farts worse tho...and the only time i can get a photo of him is when he's asleep!


----------



## Colin (Oct 28, 2008)

my rottie that is no longer with me (RIP) 

the stupid hat was the ex girl friends idea  
I guess it was his birthday.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Oct 28, 2008)

Colin said:


> my rottie that is no longer with me (RIP)
> 
> the stupid hat was the ex girl friends idea
> I guess it was his birthday.



Awww hes soooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ristof (Oct 28, 2008)

Here are mine
Den in the background and Archie at the front


----------



## gonff (Oct 28, 2008)

he he he my dog!



dingo


----------



## gonff (Oct 28, 2008)

he is old turning 14!

the other one in the backround is a kelpy+border collie.


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 28, 2008)

sophietopaz said:


> the second one is sophie, 9 y.o. chihuahua x gremlin. *she has issues*.



Hehehehe....bloody chihuahuas.... We've got one just like that.


----------



## sophietopaz (Oct 28, 2008)

Ristof said:


> Here are mine
> Den in the background and Archie at the front


 
hahaha archie looks like he knows something you don't know! cheeky!


----------



## horsesrule (Oct 28, 2008)

One of my girls


----------



## gonff (Oct 28, 2008)

nice dogs horsesrule!


----------



## horsesrule (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Ristof (Oct 28, 2008)

sophietopaz said:


> hahaha archie looks like he knows something you don't know! cheeky!


 
He is cheeky, knows something probably not
I think he just farted and Den copped it :lol:


----------



## Ned_fisch (Oct 28, 2008)

*My doggies*

These are my to dogs. Both females.

The Staffy is 4 yo, her name is Hannah. After Josh hannay who scored the first try in the semi-final for the Cowboys back a few years ago, I'm a big Nrth Qld fan

Then theres my Schnauzer, she is 10 years of age now, getting on now, her name is Lizzie I remember driving down from wherever we got her from when she was a pup, sitting on my lap, I was 3 back than Hopefully she is gonna be with us for a long time.

Lizzie was very shaggy in her picture.


----------



## Miss B (Mar 7, 2009)

Bumping up an old thread with some new pics of my pups. The red girl turns 1 year old at the end of the month.











Should have more pics in a few weeks when my new puppy arrives.


----------



## PhilK (Mar 8, 2009)

christo said:


> Yelka (red) and Che (b&t).


Yelka is beautiful - what breed? ...I should probably know that, but whatever hahaha



rainbow__serpent said:


> Heres Bear,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imagine what would happen on this site if somebody posted a picture of their _cat_ eating a gecko? Ooooh boy.


----------



## Miss B (Mar 8, 2009)

PhilK said:


> Yelka is beautiful - what breed? ...I should probably know that, but whatever hahaha



Yelka looks like a Kelpie to me.



PhilK said:


> Imagine what would happen on this site if somebody posted a picture of their _cat_ eating a gecko? Ooooh boy.



I was thinking the same thing. But I guess the main difference is that most dogs remain contained within their own yard, and you can't exactly prevent geckos from coming onto your property. Cats, on the other hand, can roam and kill wildlife outside of their own yard. Depending on the owner of course. We recently adopted a cat and she is 100% indoors-only.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 8, 2009)

this is my dog rover he is a good sport


----------



## Miss B (Mar 29, 2009)

Here's a pic of my new show pup Kyza. Picked him up today 

He is a Japanese Spitz.


----------



## Scragly (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry this photo was taken on my phone.


----------



## Allies_snakes (Mar 29, 2009)

my special furry children..


----------



## Sawowie (Mar 29, 2009)

all dog are soo cute

this is my little man sparky
the boofhead kahn
and my old pony miss kim who like comming inside:lol:


----------



## ssssmithy (Mar 29, 2009)

some of our little mutt:lol:


----------



## Miss B (Mar 29, 2009)

Beautiful pooch ssssmithy!! Looks a bit like my girl


----------



## ssssmithy (Mar 29, 2009)

naww how cute

heres a pic of her when she was a wee pup (shes 1year old now)

lost alot of the black around her eyes.

cheers smithy.


----------



## Rep-Style (Mar 29, 2009)

heres a few pics of my boy, hes all smiles


----------



## Reptilia (Mar 30, 2009)

My pure labrador, Murphy.


----------



## sm0kinup (Mar 30, 2009)

This is Jackie with her favourite toy, you dont have to throw it or anything she just loves to carry it around, even when shes swimming, as soon as i walk in the dorr she picks it up and walks around with in anywhere, if i hide it she will look everywhere for it until its found.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 30, 2009)

One of my dogs little LU LU full of beans ..she is very sweet and cant stay mad at her to long ..even when she jumps all over the seats or chews up my furniture..


----------



## jasontini (Mar 30, 2009)

Heres my alaskan malamute, Twilight..
Shes coming 3mths..


----------



## kakariki (Mar 30, 2009)

Pic #1 is Aragorn. He is now 3yo & has finally stopped digging craters in the garden, lol! Pic #2 is Dana, 8yo. One word each to describe them? Aragorn - protective, Dana - sooky!


----------



## marty (Mar 30, 2009)

my "little" lap dog


----------



## thals (Mar 30, 2009)

My girl Scarling


----------



## Trouble (Apr 10, 2009)

This is diesel, my easter present! lol, nahh not really, but it is my cousins' easter present.. pure bred american bulldog.


----------



## Steman (Apr 10, 2009)

here are my two dogs. 2 lovely cocker spaniels

my boy Benjy who is recovering from pancreatits. he turned 12 3 weeks ago 





my sisters dog bella she is a little cuttie. loves eating and using mandarins as tennis balls. both dogs have learnt how to peal them so they can eat them.


----------



## troy9 (Apr 10, 2009)

our boys Sabbth the lab x ridge back and bullet the foxy x jack.r. Bullet thinks he is the boss and sabbath is to dopey to care!!


----------



## BenReyn (Apr 11, 2009)

This is one of my 2 little puppies
They are Pom-shi's (Pommeranian x ****zu)
Lol, i prob spealt wrong- but you know what I mean!
Im on my bad pc, so i could only find this crappy photo i took with my phone!






Ben


----------



## dbecke10 (Aug 10, 2009)

our 6 dingo puppies.


----------



## tonk (Aug 14, 2009)

Heres my 3.. mack in the chestplate wolf/stag/mastiff, 
then big arnie on the chain arab/mastiff/wolfhound
and then my wifes american bulldog

cheers tonks


----------



## candycaine (Aug 19, 2009)

*my huskies*

these are my girls, Raven (12 months) and Keysha (6years) mother.

few random pic's of the other pups I've bred last year and them now.

Arkia (guide dog - companion dog) and Kabab. 

View attachment 99717


View attachment 99718


View attachment 99721


View attachment 99723


View attachment 99724


----------



## Midol (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Dukz13 (Aug 19, 2009)

me boxer pup


----------



## Midol (Aug 19, 2009)

I thought that was a cow at first


----------



## obsessive (Aug 20, 2009)

dbecke10 said:


> our 6 dingo puppies.


 
Looks like Lyn and Peter Watson's pups if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Aug 20, 2009)

jaida at 9 months


----------



## fritzi2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> My Border Collie Tilly. She was a reject because of her blue eyes. Shes 12 now.


 shes beautiful. ive heard that in some cases dogs with blue eyes are blind? or it might be another animal. shes sooo cute though!!


----------



## fritzi2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

BlindSnake said:


> This is our Boxer Minitor.
> One word to describe him would be Happy..


 im literally laughing out loud thats the funniest and cutest pcture ive ever seen


----------



## Miss B (Aug 20, 2009)

My little man is growing up, he's just over six months now.

This one was taken at the Brisbane Royal last week


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 21, 2009)

Heres my 3 and Cooper when he was a pup


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 21, 2009)

*My 3 puppies.*

Here are my 3 puppies. 

The Big black boy is 'Buddy' he is a American Pit Bull x American Staffy (pup of my sisters dogs). He is such a boisterous thing, loves attention and ALWAYS demanding it!!

The shaggy boy is 'Joey', he was a pound rescue. The most amazing dog ever. He protects our animals (chickens, birds etc) from crows and hawks. He wont chase any of the parrots out the garden but will go for maggies etc as he has seen we chase then away. He is getting old now and its so sad seeing him deaf and slowing down 






Then this little one is 'Kimmy'. Its so funny watching them all play! She is tiny but she is boss !


----------



## Bakes (Aug 23, 2009)

Here's some photo's of my favorite dog Axle. He's not with me anymore and I think these pics sum him up nicely!


----------



## Vixen (Aug 23, 2009)

Malinois are wonderful dogs, he's very handsome.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 23, 2009)

wil said:


> heres dougie


 That first picture is awesome!!

This is our mutt Bearus, and only one word can sum him up..HUNGRY.
In this photo he dropped a piece of food when he was eating so was looking for it.


----------



## dpeica (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Mousie (Aug 25, 2009)

Our best mates. Nugget the Ridgeback, bull arab , mastiff cross. My baby. Cautious, carefree and top guard dog. Ube the rotty cross cattle. Happy fella. Awesome guard dog.


----------



## Troyster (Aug 26, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Here are my 3 puppies.
> 
> The Big black boy is 'Buddy' he is a American Pit Bull x American Staffy (pup of my sisters dogs). He is such a boisterous thing, loves attention and ALWAYS demanding it!!
> 
> ...


 

The black dog in the first pic looks more kelpie than amstaff x pitty to me.
Here is a pic of one of my Amstaffs for comparison.


----------



## tempest (Aug 26, 2009)

This is my beautiful boy, who passed away this morning and has left me heartbroken :cry:


----------



## Jakee (Aug 26, 2009)

Pictures I took of my mums dog


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 26, 2009)

dpeica said:


>



Bullies FTW!!!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 26, 2009)

one demands attention, the other one craves it.


----------



## Python_Princess87 (Aug 26, 2009)

Claudia!!


----------



## amy5189 (Aug 27, 2009)

hmmm, well we have four dogs here (but two are my nan's and I hate them). So here are my two....


Binka the Kelpie, 4 year old girl & Chloe the Golden Retriever 13 year old girl. I have also just put in my application for an extra dog with the council and will be getting another Kelpie in November. So I'll have to make sure I put up cute puppy pics!!


hmmm ok Binka..... A word that springs to mind is stupid. lol no. Loyal, alert, intelligent, active, beautiful, snuggly, booger head.... Her nickname is Booger. So i run around in public calling my dog booger, its kind of odd. Or Stinka Binka. I'm so mean to my poor animals.... 

And Chloe's word is... Old Fart. She's blind, deaf, stubborn, ignorant and the most disobedient dog ever!! But we love her to bits!! oh and she just had a haircut so the groomer put funny bows in her hair!!


----------



## Mousie (Aug 28, 2009)

_


tempest said:



This is my beautiful boy, who passed away this morning and has left me heartbroken :cry:

Click to expand...

_ 
That is so sad Tempest. So sorry for your loss. RIP beautiful boy. What's his name? Such a handsome fella. :cry:


----------



## Puddlefish (Aug 28, 2009)

ZOMG
Kelpies
I love them
would never have any other breed of dog

My 2 babies
Vulcan who is almost 2 now






And Bear.. who is goin on 9.. And Vulcans dad


----------



## Midol (Sep 11, 2009)

Bakes said:


> Here's some photo's of my favorite dog Axle. He's not with me anymore and I think these pics sum him up nicely!



Nice.

I am considering a Malinois next but after a **** load of searching I've stumbled across some working line Groenedaels. Granted they were crossed with Mals a few generations back but fortunately, I don't really care.


----------



## craig78 (Nov 17, 2009)

my guard dogs.......guaranteed to stop any intruder and lick them to death


----------



## billiemay (Nov 17, 2009)

i love dogs!


----------



## tempest (Nov 17, 2009)

Mousie, just came across your comment now, his name was Sage.

This is my new fella and is helping heal my heart. His name is Darby and he's an Aussie Bulldog x Neapolitan Mastiff x Dogue De Bordeaux (I couldn't bear to get another Bullmastiff straight away). He's an absolute terror though! Photos are about a month and a half old, he's a 4 month old terror now and growing all the time. :lol:


----------



## gazman (Nov 17, 2009)

my lil girl..


----------



## bronsoneggbeater (Nov 18, 2009)

a few..


----------



## ChrisZhang (Nov 18, 2009)

this is my 11month old pug..


----------



## Vixen (Nov 18, 2009)

tempest said:


> Mousie, just came across your comment now, his name was Sage.
> 
> This is my new fella and is helping heal my heart. His name is Darby and he's an Aussie Bulldog x Neapolitan Mastiff x Dogue De Bordeaux (I couldn't bear to get another Bullmastiff straight away). He's an absolute terror though! Photos are about a month and a half old, he's a 4 month old terror now and growing all the time. :lol:



Oh my lord he's precious, and looks close enough to a Bullmastiff anyway.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 20, 2009)

Here is my Pug, Dozer.
He spends alotta time sleeping and is a guts when it comes to food.
I cant pick only 1 word to describe him so I'll put 2. Naughty and gassy lol.
We still love him to bits though


----------



## Lovemydragons (Nov 20, 2009)

These are my two Shar-pei's Riley (nearly 3) and Nala (2/ 1/2).

Riley is very misunderstood. For those he knows he's a big sook, as in the pic he's hugging his monkey! He loves saying hi to everyone and giving kisses but new people seemed to be scared of him and will avoid him, so he crys like a big baby and chucks a tanty!

Nala is a little rat bag, she loves chewing stuff but is really a scardy cat.

They both love kids and are very protective of their property and their family.


----------



## Tinky (Nov 26, 2009)

*Oscar & I*



 

Bozzie was a lap dog in a previous life


----------



## dottyback (Nov 26, 2009)

Spencer my Bernese mountain dog, this pic was taken when he was 10 months old.


----------



## Miss-Lulu (Dec 8, 2009)

*Axle*

4 1/2 month old pure blue heeler. 
best word to describe him - Psycho. 
In the most loveable way, he just has WAY to much energy.


----------



## Lonewolf (Dec 8, 2009)

Here's our lot

Raphael - The rat. He's my baby lol My word for him is - Squishy.





Bell - The moggy cat. My word for her - Clingy.





Brie - The blue cattle pup. My partners dog. My word for her - Disobedient.





Carlos - The portuguese water dog. My mums. My word for him - Dopey.





We have a new addition coming tomorrow. My own puppy! Will post pics when i get him.


----------



## euphorion (Dec 8, 2009)

Midol said:


> Nice.
> 
> I am considering a Malinois next but after a **** load of searching I've stumbled across some working line Groenedaels. Granted they were crossed with Mals a few generations back but fortunately, I don't really care.



Got the contact details of the breeders? My partner has a show Groenendael and he's a bit 'special'... I'd be keen on one if it had a decent brain between its ears. As for the crossing of the sub-breeds of the Belgian, apparently it's perfectly allowed, not sure how that works but i do know of multiple generations of the Terveuran and the Groenendael being interbred for show.


----------



## whirlwind_sooz (Dec 8, 2009)

*gotta luv em*

Border collie- Byndi : luvable ratbag
Kelpie - Sasha : curious
Horse 1 - Cleo : cheeky
Horse 2 - Carbo : doofus
Horse 3 - Jason : stubborn

More pets to come....


----------



## whirlwind_sooz (Dec 8, 2009)

*gotta luv em - part 2*

Rat - Roscoe : prankster
Snake - Molly : laidback
Alpaca 1 - Inkara : cuddly
Bearded Dragon - Charli : fidgety
Alpaca 2 - Tessha : haughty


----------



## marty (Dec 8, 2009)

my 90 Kg lap dog


----------



## bradani (Dec 12, 2009)

Our kids...there's more but gotta find em

Devil - Heinz variety and Nugget our staffy x bully


----------



## tempest (Dec 14, 2009)

Marty, I love your Neo, he's just gorgeous!


----------



## Dave (Dec 14, 2009)

They are crazy at that age, here is my boy he was born 13/08 this year. He last weighted in at 16.5kg at the vets last week. He was bred by clearidge kennel. 
Here are some older photos and when i first got him. Uploading new ones today/tomorrow. The first one would be a few weeks old then they go younger from there.












Some when I first got him, 









And one from the breeder when he was 4 weeks.










Miss-Lulu said:


> 4 1/2 month old pure blue heeler.
> best word to describe him - Psycho.
> In the most loveable way, he just has WAY to much energy.


----------



## Tristan (Dec 14, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> shes beautiful. ive heard that in some cases dogs with blue eyes are blind? or it might be another animal. shes sooo cute though!!




the blue your referring to with blindness could be cataracts? that leaves a blue/milky film over the eye that causes vision degradation until full blindness can be operated on tho.


----------



## kaylaismyth (Dec 20, 2009)

This is Sarge, pure Kelpie, just over a year old... One word to sum him up? I don't think there is just one! He is very smart, playful, silly, loyal and obedient (when he doesn't want to rebel!) he's a gorgeous dog.


----------



## whcasual79 (Dec 20, 2009)

my 3 month old (8 weeks in picture) english staffy named CHIVAS (after me old man's fav drink) 

proper nutcase he is ....


----------



## whcasual79 (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## PremierPythons (Dec 20, 2009)

Kimba our Golden Retriever...

One with Smoosh Face, one without...


----------



## Noongato (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice. Im blown away that people have ressurected this thread, again!!!

Heres a couple more piks of my spazmo...

View attachment 111061


View attachment 111062


----------



## Noongato (Dec 20, 2009)

He is gorgeous kaylaismyth, i love any breed with the black and tan markings like that, so im a big sucker for dobermanns. Mmmm


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Dec 21, 2009)

this is Norman "Norm" for short his a dingo x kelpie


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Dec 21, 2009)

Well this is Molly.... Always seems to have had such a hard day Lazy little bugger


----------



## m_beardie (Dec 21, 2009)

*another*

here's another pic of my dog buddha!


----------



## bailey08 (Dec 22, 2009)

this is my girl Vogue american pitbull big baby she is.


and vogue with her pups which were born 1 week ago today 



and this is my 16 week old great dane Alikard


and alikard with Vogue vegging out on a hot day


----------



## sara_sabian (Dec 22, 2009)

Bailey did you by chance get that puppy from a couple in Tara? lovely dogs all


----------



## bailey08 (Dec 22, 2009)

sara_sabian said:


> Bailey did you by chance get that puppy from a couple in Tara? lovely dogs all


i got the puppy from rorlyn danes lynette and rory in perth they have some really good looking danes they breed very nice show quality danes.


----------



## sara_sabian (Dec 22, 2009)

He's lovely, he just reminded me of a pup my parents sold recently, their female had a litter of 16.

To stay on topic here's my lot:

Max & Mia:
He likes to try to clean out the bottom of the river, I worry about his teeth but it's impossible to stop him.


----------



## torry666 (Dec 22, 2009)

Our crazy furkids Nikita and Chevy


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Dec 22, 2009)

This is Jessie, who had her third birthday 3 days ago. She has a naughty spark in her eye. *Naughty* is the one word I would use above all others to sum her up.


----------



## channi (Dec 22, 2009)

Is she a mal Mouse? She looks so much like my dog it is freaking me out a little but he is a cross and has blue eyes.


----------



## Jewly (Dec 22, 2009)

These are my two little monkey's who at this very moment are wrestling on the lounge.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 22, 2009)

Very cute Jewly!

Bearus and Me...


----------



## Nik (Dec 22, 2009)

This is Jack and Lola


----------



## Vixen (Dec 22, 2009)

Some very nice dogs on this thread! I'll be able to join in the fun in February when I get my German Shorthaired Pointer pup.  But for now, here's a litter photo, they were born on the 17th.


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Dec 22, 2009)

> Is she a mal Mouse? She looks so much like my dog it is freaking me out a little but he is a cross and has blue eyes.


Yes, and I love you.

I say that because I'm tired of hearing "awww, a husky!"  It's so rare for someone to tell the difference!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jan 3, 2010)

Our newest addition Axel.


----------



## pup_87 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Ruby *

Not sure if I uploaded that correctly...


----------



## Vixen (Feb 1, 2010)

We picked our show puppy this morning out of four other boys, he is arriving next Tuesday! 




]


----------



## Dukz13 (Feb 1, 2010)

this is my gorjuz boxer


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Feb 1, 2010)

VixenBabe said:


> We picked our show puppy this morning out of four other boys, he is arriving next Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grats vixen, saw your post on dolforums i think you made the right choice!  looks gorgeous


----------



## amy5189 (Feb 1, 2010)

love german shorthaired pointers. such sexy dogs! if only i could have more than 5 dogs here.... lol


----------



## deebo (Feb 1, 2010)

the first pic is really bad as it was taken zoomed in with my phone but it shows our idiotic dog just sitting in my mates dam watching ducks. She stayed like that for about 5 mins.....wierdo!

The 2nd and 3rd pic shows what she actually looks like - she is about 7 months old now.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## pinkjess (Feb 1, 2010)

*My babies*

Sylvia (black female) & my baby boy Spencer


----------



## giggle (Mar 24, 2010)

mattyandnat said:


> Our three whippets and our greyhound. Such affectionate dogs the two in the first pic are sisters
> View attachment 65725
> View attachment 65726
> View attachment 65728
> ...



Oh! I will be getting Whippets soon  When my last Tibetan Spaniel girl passed on i decided to change breeds as I was thrown into tibetan spaniels by my mother. I bred them for over 15 years. I cant wait to get my babies ^_^

MissB!! I just love jap spitz... are you showing in Brisbane? I've been showing in Brisbane for over 15 years now, I've just moved to mackay for a stint and then back to Brisbane again... but been showing tibbies at Durack for forever... 15-8 years ago I had a very well known and popular little black girl, known by a lot at Durack as 'the little lady'. She's my girl that passed and since I really havent had my heart in the breed.

this is my girl... I miss her so <3 B.O.B. brissy royal 2001 among other achievements. She was the first black to do so.

tibbies :: Ch Barrajy Dikyi Tsamo &quot;Kace&quot; picture by Jalumee - Photobucket


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Mar 24, 2010)

Heres my border collie x cattle her name is sandi and shes as hypo as my 3yo daughter lol 

She was given to me as a gift due to my rotweiler chevy died of luekimea three days after we moved to qld in 2007 she was 8-12 weeks old...


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 13, 2011)

Sharky..


----------



## Torah (Jun 13, 2011)

Brock - The Stand Over 






Bull - The Loyal Guardian


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 13, 2011)

Troyster said:


> The black dog in the first pic looks more kelpie than amstaff x pitty to me.
> Here is a pic of one of my Amstaffs for comparison.



Hahahahaha...... a Kelpie? are you blind? lol


----------



## kombat45 (Jun 14, 2011)

White one is an American Bulldog (20Months) Brindle one is Mini Aussie Bulldog(6months)
as you can see they are never without each other


----------



## Torah (Jun 14, 2011)

^their nice !


----------



## StellaDoore (Jun 15, 2011)

My beautiful boy  can anyone guess the breed?


----------



## marteed (Jun 15, 2011)

First photo is of my great dane Missee she will be 6 in august
Second photo is my other dane Pharaoh he is 3 1/2
And the last photo is of Lilly, she is a 'bitza', about 1 month after i got her. I almost ran her over new years eve, so me being me picked her up and took her home. I advertised everywhere but no one claimed her, so she joined the family. Beautiful nature, dont understand why someone would dump her?? She was very timid when I got her so I dare say she was mistreated.


----------



## Mace699 (Jun 15, 2011)

StellaDoore said:


> My beautiful boy  can anyone guess the breed?
> 
> View attachment 205690
> View attachment 205691
> View attachment 205692



I would sa a white german shepherd maybe?


----------



## StellaDoore (Jun 15, 2011)

Mace699 said:


> I would sa a white german shepherd maybe?


 
Well done! Most people pick husky or malamute for some reason...
First pic as a pup, second annoying his big sister


----------



## scott_lee86 (Jun 15, 2011)

my staffie


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 15, 2011)

Didnt realise this thread was here whern I started the dog one, so many pretty dogs. Here are my babies, one is a puppy and one is 7. Oh and the tiny one is my friends, it was a couple of months old in the pic.


----------



## Mace699 (Jun 15, 2011)

They are a beautiful dog, not to many of them around and your right it is easy to confuse them for a white husky at first glance before fully opening the pic was my . The only thing that really made me think was the coat its not exactly like a huskies as their undercoat is alot denser than a German Shepherd. heres one of our husky pups so hard to get a good photo when there so little and squirmy he looks a bit corss eyed but thats just how bad i am at photography


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jun 15, 2011)

Few pics of mace699 and i's dogs two adult huskies, and 8 puppies in total...unfortunately it is not easy to get a good photo of all the puppies together because they refuse to stand still when the camera is out...so there are a few pics, but will try and keep it as short as possible...
Brooklyn


Halli


pup 


pup (we have a photo of the pups dad pulling the exact same face as this, like father like son i guess)


pup


pups


pups


pups


pups


sorry there are so many, but finding one of each dog is not easy when there are so many running around..not easy getting 8 puppies plus the two parents in decent photos they don't sit still...will try and find others.


----------



## Royziee (Jun 18, 2011)

Grungle the smithfield cattle dog (ignore the stupid bandanna the missus keeps putting on him)










Sheena the malamute


----------



## ittybitty (Jul 28, 2011)

StellaDoore said:


> My beautiful boy  can anyone guess the breed?
> 
> View attachment 205690
> View attachment 205691
> View attachment 205692


White German Shepherd, however they are now a registered breed with the ANKC, known as the White Swiss Shepherd.


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 28, 2011)

Royziee, that's one beautiful cattle dog!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 29, 2011)

My gorgeous little man, 'Buddy'. He has so much energy it's unbelievable! I'm totally in love with him though  He's 12 months old, entire, and I got him about 3 weeks ago





One word to describe him: Learning!


----------



## memix7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey shooshoo thought you might like these


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 8, 2012)

Rhino and the Sharkdog..


----------



## viridis (Jan 9, 2012)

Love your Bullies John.

I like Arabs as my favourite dog but have always had a soft spot for Bullies! 

Lily - Poulson Arab





Bully - Poulsen x fortini Arab





Juno - Dane x Bull Mastiff










Wifes dog. 
Sasha - The hairy hound lol


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jan 9, 2012)

*Styx*

Styx


----------



## AZsnakes (Jan 9, 2012)

*my amstaff*





this is my blue amstaff she is about 1 year and 4 months of age


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 9, 2012)

viridis said:


> Love your Bullies John.
> 
> I like Arabs as my favourite dog but have always had a soft spot for Bullies!
> 
> ...


----------



## lithopian (Jan 9, 2012)

*Our canine...Tess*

Tess is a retired Greyhound, but she hasn't raced for 4 years. She only raced 6 times during her "career" and pretty much came last every go- she used to turn around mid track and run home haha. 

We adopted her and it's the funniest thing to see them go full speed down at the dog park/ beach. This is a pic of her at full action- she looks like a tank! And no...it's not photoshopped- i get asked that all the time haha! She sleeps 24/7 except when it's walkies time, and then she's all action...until she gets really tired again haha. She's currently 5 years old  

Tess in action


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 9, 2012)

Holy Greyhound Batman! That's amazing, nice story as well. Just like 'Santa's Little Helper' lol.


----------



## Pazzy (Jan 9, 2012)

this is my puppy Oli. first photo is the first night he was at his new home and me and my wife where teaching him to shake hands and the second photo is him about 6 weeks after


----------



## BSMreptiles (Jan 9, 2012)

Two of the many greyhounds ive looked after doing foster care for a greyhound adoption program. Cedric who snuck up on top of the table earned over $50,000 in his racing career and has now found a permanent home. The other is Dolly, she wasnt such a great racer but she has recently been adopted by a family in Japan! She leaves next monday


----------



## lithopian (Jan 9, 2012)

Yay for more greyhounds!!! Aren't they just the loveliest dogs? I fostered one years ago and just fell in love with the breed, and when we were ready for a dog, i couldnt consider any others


----------



## BSMreptiles (Jan 9, 2012)

Yer i definitely agree, its a shame that theres people out there that think they are agressive or nippy dogs that need heaps of exercise. They couldnt be further from the truth!


----------



## Mo Deville (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Leardy (Jan 10, 2012)

my babies my bullmastiff (trevor) staffy x Boxer (sally) and british bulldog (sharon)View attachment 233149
View attachment 233150
View attachment 233152
View attachment 233153
View attachment 233151


----------



## Spider178 (Jan 10, 2012)

This is our Lab X Bailey, we rescued him from the SPCA in NZ after he had been given up by two families. He did have a bit of fear aggression but after spending a lot of time on him he's pretty good now just starting to go blind due to old age. 
Cost us more to fly him to Aus than it did the rest of the family when we shifted here but there's no way we could have left him behind especially as he probably would of ended up on death row.


----------



## Bel03 (Jan 10, 2012)

My boy, Brocky......he is goodlooking.......but the biggest sook ever! His 'smiles' melt my heart though......& when he 'laughs', well 2nd photo shows just how funny it is! :lol:


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 13, 2012)

Bobby my Samoyed


----------



## atothej09 (Jan 13, 2012)

A Jatese - Maltese X Japanese Chin

And doesn't think he's canine...


----------



## AmandaD (Jan 25, 2012)

View attachment 235706
View attachment 235707
View attachment 235708


Black & White Male = Bodie, 1.5 years old. Biggest sook you could ever come across.
Brown/Red & White Female = Khylla, 2.5 years old and runs the house.


----------



## thals (Jan 25, 2012)

My girl with one of the slitheries, they be talking secrets n stuff


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jan 27, 2012)

my 3 babies 
Ceasar male rednose




Ash Female German Shepard



Keitana Female rednose


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 28, 2012)

I had a party on Wednesday and everyone brought there dogs... who does that?!?!? Anyway, thought this pic was lol...


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 28, 2012)

My new pup terror. American Blue staffy (Amstaff)


----------



## Heelssss (Jan 28, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> My new pup terror. American Blue staffy (Amstaff)



Def, My next breed. What a face - bet he gets away with murder!


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 28, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> Def, My next breed. What a face - bet he gets away with murder!


 
Yeah i knew i had to have him once i sore those eyes and i had the gf going he's sooo cute can we get him. He's a bit of a chick magnet lol take him for walks down to the shops and what would take me 5minutes without the dog takes me 20 with orr he's soo cute, can i pat him he then gets all excited and has a cheeky attempt at barking, He's a very cheeky little buggar, hates the vaccum and loves having a chew on just about anything he can get his jaws around including my ear every morning at 7 without fail.


----------



## Heelssss (Jan 28, 2012)

lol thats awesome. my fav colour - chick magnet lol i bet

Ive got an english bull terrior - Vodka !, and where i live is full of older ppl and they FREAK when he's out on his walk.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=217981&d=1316068708

or check my album


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jan 28, 2012)

couple of mine


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 28, 2012)

Cockney_Red said:


> couple of mine



what breed is the white one?



fangs01 said:


> lol thats awesome. my fav colour - chick magnet lol i bet
> 
> Ive got an english bull terrior - Vodka !, and where i live is full of older ppl and they FREAK when he's out on his walk.
> 
> ...



Vodka lol I like it.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jan 28, 2012)

AP,its a 3 month old Bull Arab


----------



## Digitaliss (Jan 28, 2012)

This is my two. 

The first is a Malamute Male approx 4-5yo


The second is a Husky x Malamute female approx 2yo




Both of these guys were adopted. The male three years ago and the female just under six months ago


----------



## Heelssss (Jan 28, 2012)

Digitaliss - Your dogs are beautiful.

I had a malamute growing up, and BOY was she a bi#%h- LITERALLY. the older she got the crankier she was. And anything small including young kids - she wanted to eat!!!


----------



## benninsw (Jan 28, 2012)

Pedigree English Staffy


----------



## Digitaliss (Jan 28, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> Digitaliss - Your dogs are beautiful.
> 
> I had a malamute growing up, and BOY was she a bi#%h- LITERALLY. the older she got the crankier she was. And anything small including young kids - she wanted to eat!!!



Thank you very much. 

Our female is also a problem and is possessive aggressive toward other dogs, this developed from her coming from a single dog home. We are managing this, but they every now any then have a nice fight, which as per normal malamute is very noisy. In saying this, she has never shown any aggression to humans ( though she hasn't experienced children) and has only ever growled at me when I grab her during a fight and she thinks its the male. She is very obviously the alpha and likes to throw her weight around.


----------



## MACCY (Jan 28, 2012)

this is callie


----------



## blackthorn (Mar 2, 2012)

Picked this little guy up a couple of weeks ago:





















After a week or so I'm finally getting some sleep and he's getting along with the cat.... mostly.


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 6, 2012)

Blackthorn he is gorgeous! A mini dachshund was on my list of possible breeds to get..... Decided with the Italian Greyhound though. 

Here is a pic of Dante taken today...... Waiting for me to come home.






We are getting a little girl soon too! A blue and white. So excited!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 6, 2012)

hes so gorgeous Jay!


----------



## blackthorn (Mar 12, 2012)

Jay84 said:


> Blackthorn he is gorgeous! A mini dachshund was on my list of possible breeds to get..... Decided with the Italian Greyhound though.
> 
> We are getting a little girl soon too! A blue and white. So excited!



I was actually considering an italian greyhound too. The blue ones are gorgeous!

Dexter's settled in pretty well, he's a bit clingy, but we're working on that. He certainly is cute though, and he knows it!


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 12, 2012)

my amstaff and my pitbull i have another one coming against my better judgement i am adopting another from my mate that is going back to Afghanistan and cant keep him so there will be 3 in total yes i am nuts.


----------



## Mace699 (Mar 12, 2012)

Here is a pic of our 3 kids woke us up at 6 in the morning for breakfast. love them to bits but 6am on a weekend after a big night is never acceptable no matter how cute.


----------



## R.a.n.g.a (Mar 12, 2012)

Here's a big dog




And some little dogs


----------



## blackthorn (Mar 13, 2012)

Mace699 said:


> Here is a pic of our 3 kids woke us up at 6 in the morning for breakfast. love them to bits but 6am on a weekend after a big night is never acceptable no matter how cute.



hehe, yeah, 6am has become a daily thing for me until the pup's toilet trained. I can handle 6am for now, it was the 2am, 3am, 4am, 5am and 6am every night for a week that killed me! He's much better now. I'm surprised you can even fit in that bed with those 3!


----------



## Mace699 (Mar 14, 2012)

yeah its an effort when they all jump in. daily occurrence pretty much they sleep outside but most of the time have free roam when we are home. reptile and rodent room is the only place off limits really haha.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 14, 2012)

These are my two Staffy x's. The brindle is Henri and the white one is Sooki. Both female. 






And this is them both with my Tonkinese cat, Benedict. He's really a dog in disguise!


----------



## reptileKev81 (Mar 23, 2012)

Love the pics. Keep em coming guys!
Here is my pug, naughty boy named Dozer


----------



## onimocnhoj (Nov 26, 2012)

One of my English Bullies doing it tough.

Rhino is an idiot..


----------



## sharky (Nov 26, 2012)

My terrible two-some! Both are short-haired border collies  Spyro is the darker one, Roy is the lighter one. Enjoy!!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Nov 26, 2012)

These are my parents 4 dogs:
German Shepherd Males: Osiris and Anubis, both brothers, long coat.
Alaskan malamute Female: Nanook, long coat.





Nanook Shaved now:



Nanook and the two brothers are rescued dogs, Nanook was 6 weeks when we rescued her, she is now 8 years old, she has severe hip dysplasia and get many health problems: Pancreatitis, thyroid issues and anal gland disease. Her hips are that bad, we were told we would have to euthenise her at 4 years old, due to her being the fighter she is, she is now 8 years old and is still kicking, the vet has now told us 10 years old will be her maximum 

The two brothers were rescued 5 weeks ago, they are 10 months old, both have had no training, both havn't had much affection, they were left outside to fend for them selves basically. The owner was going to send them to the pound, we rescued them and they are both learning to sit, stay etc.
All three dogs get along really well  

Female Alaskan Malamute Female: Key'ush, short coat





Keyush was bought up by humans, she does not get along with any other dog so she is by herself in the backyard


----------



## Jacknife (Nov 26, 2012)

My Staffy Logan, who now lives with my ex as I don't have room for him where I live


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Nov 26, 2012)

Aww he is a cutey Badsville


----------



## JasonMini (Nov 26, 2012)

Alex!


----------



## Jacknife (Nov 26, 2012)

Venomous_RBB said:


> Aww he is a cutey Badsville



Thanks, he'd be almost 6 now, but lives up in Cairns so I don't get to see him anymore


----------

